# Looking to buy a new disc mower???



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I need some opinions on a new disc mower in the 9 to 10 foot range, different opinions on the make of cutters and horsepower needed.... Also may possibly look into a trailed mower in the 12 to 15 foot range opinions needed.... thanks!!!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have an old JD926 MO-CO, 9'9"cut, I cut thick hermothia with last Mon & Tuesday. Only about 8 or so acres, but that was enough to tell me it was all the mower my Kubota M7040, with 68hp,wanted. I did OK, but I have pretty flat ground. This mower also has the flail conditioner, & I think I'd rather have the rollers. 
Good luck!


----------



## bensbales (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a kuhn fc 313 tg(10ft cut) with plastic flails and 2 point gyrodine hitch.My jd 2950(83 hp) runs this mower just fine in 5th or 6th gear(7-9mph).Im cutting mostly grass hay. I had some late cut reed canary grass that must have been 6-7 ft tall! and very thick. I was in 3rd and 4th gear plus i swung the mower in so that i would only take about 8 ft bite.I had a fc 250 with steel impellers, 8ft cut, 2 point gyrodine hitch ran it with the same tractor. Both mowers worked the tractor the same, the hay dried the same.FC 250 was well used when i bought it i ran it trouble free for six more years then sold it to my neighbor,this mower must be almost 20 yrs old.I help out on a dairy farm that has alway had Nh mowers. They have had 2 14 ft center pivot disks mower with rollers.The old one ran trouble free for 9 years, the new one trouble free so far. They run theirs with Ih 966(110HP) or with MXM 175(150hp). In heavy hay the 966 is working hard so they will switch to the MXM


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I have a kubota 9540, I'm not really interested in a conditioner i just want a traditional disc mower or one of the new pull behinds. I think Vermeer makes one that cuts 15 or so feet and they say only needs like 65 horsepower. Anybody used one of these? Also what about krone that's all I keep hearing about down here from other farmers......


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

[quote name='cbe0001'] I think Vermeer makes one that cuts 15 or so feet and they say only needs like 65 horsepower. Anybody used one of these? QUOTE]

I've never used one but was talking with district rep about them at Hay Expo.He was trying to talk me into one of those and ted the hay instead of the mower/conditioner.The one at the show had 18' cutting width.It requires 95hp

TM1400 | Trailed Mowers | Equipment | Vermeer


----------



## rjr1414 (Oct 17, 2010)

I cut with a 9' New Holland 617 disc mower. I beleive it is a 2006 model. Have not had any problems and like the way it finishes a narrow land without dragging any mowed hay into a clump. Had a Deere disc mower (Kuhn) and always had trouble finishing out a land. The NH seems to lift the hay, (fluffed up) which helps in curing. My 30-20 JD diesel handles this mower real well. Not pushing one brand over the other, just know what works for me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> cbe0001 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Vermeer makes one that cuts 15 or so feet and they say only needs like 65 horsepower. Anybody used one of these? QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Anybody got anything to say about krone ??


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Smaller than you're talking, but for reference I got a Kuhn FC243, 7' 11" width - trailed mower conditioner w/ flails. I run it behind a TT75A (75 hp, [email protected]) and I've never been close to out of power even on some pretty good grades in heavy hay. I can feel the load in heavy first cutting (grasses, no alfalfa), but never have come close to running out of power. I will say it's the noisiest mower I've ever run though...


----------



## blueriver (Oct 19, 2009)

Check out Frontier ... I run 2 of them and have been very pleased.


----------



## Hunter Valley Lucerne (Aug 2, 2011)

cbe0001 said:


> Anybody got anything to say about krone ??


Great mower till something goes wrong. Expensive parts! Had a 323CRi and the rollers disintegrated after 6 years. Each roller here was $11k in 2009 so I bought a MF 1372.


----------



## middleTn (Nov 11, 2009)

I had a JD 260. good cutter,

I have a Hesston 1006 and Krone 242.

The hesston is way too loud, but does a good job.

I like it, as it is heavy duty solid and you can still get parts for. it cuts good, but this is an older model.

Krone 242 is ok very light weight cuts good easy to work, Krone overall makes a good mower, the new version have an easy blade changing system which I like.

I even have an older 5' krone drum mower and it still cuts good and is easy to work on and change blades. I only keep it beause my neighbor has a small machine and I let him use it.

I am looking at a used Krone myself. I want a larger cutting area.

I want a 9' or larger cutting area. Go with as large as your machine will handle. Save your self some time cutting.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well i'm gonna go with the krone 320 easy cut, believe it cuts around 10 foot 6 inches. Has the quick change blades and is built much better than other mowers I have looked at, plus I no longer will have to worry about belts since the krone is direct drive. I have a kuhn gmd 500 right now and the belts constantly slip in thick hay... no longer will be a problem plus I will be doubling my cutting area!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We have a Vermeer 3 point mounted 9 foot disc mower. We bought it for cutting weeds. We should have bought a 5 foot one. We rarely use it. We have used it on a TN75 NH tractor, which is 75hp. But it seems slightly to heavy for that tractor. I sure wouldn't want to cut any kind of hay with it though. I'm not sure that it even could though I've never tried it.


----------

